# Combat Fishing Hatteras Style / Video



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

I thought some of you would get a kick out of this. I have seen this same situation many times over the years.

The video runs about 3:30 minuets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab12-o0QAiQ


Dennis


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

pretty cool video


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

Looks Like this thread is locked down ???  

Dennis


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hookinfinger said:


> Looks Like this thread is locked down ???
> 
> Dennis


Wasn't locked down, just moved. Video was shot by the General and most who frequent here also go to his board. It is a cool video tho.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet viedeo.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

Cdog said:


> Wasn't locked down, just moved. Video was shot by the General and most who frequent here also go to his board. It is a cool video tho.


Howdy Cdog,

I saw it on a fishing site for the first time this morning. Living here in Va. Beach I thought I would post it on the Va. board.

I just thought no matter what Board it was posted on it showed some tough fishing. 

Take Care,

Dennis


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

wow bravo to those who do that kind of fishing, I don't think I have it in me


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Wonder if any of those guys are using BRAID?? 

somehow I doubt it.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*combat fishing*

Barty from what I have read and been told they don like braid on the point, now way at all... in fact what I read about it the posts were very sincere in that respect...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I remember the "thread from hell" I was being my usual smartazz self in reference to the braid thread on the florida section.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

barty b said:


> I remember the "thread from hell" I was being my usual smartazz self in reference to the braid thread on the florida section.


barty dood i say we do this for the northern guys.... you and me will go up to wallmart in kitty hawk buy a 15ft combo, rig it with powerpro, a 3oz bank sinker and a clam snout and ask the boys on the point if anyone is catchin any STRIIIIIPAAAS?????

btw, if im fallin like that or throwing my rod in the sand like that kick me in da azz!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NTKG said:


> barty dood i say we do this for the northern guys.... you and me will go up to wallmart in kitty hawk buy a 15ft combo, rig it with powerpro, a 3oz bank sinker and a clam snout and ask the boys on the point if anyone is catchin any STRIIIIIPAAAS?????
> 
> btw, if im fallin like that or throwing my rod in the sand like that kick me in da azz!


You must have been a comedian in your former life


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

NTKG said:


> btw if im fallin like that or throwing my rod in the sand like that kick me in da azz!


Yeah I was wonderin bout that guy, That fish musta kicked his azz for him to be too tired to hold is rod! looked like a 525 on it to.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Wait till ya see the "Striper Run" Video I shot the past 2 days


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Neil I'm with you man. Great video of the point with Ma Nature doing her best to make those boys earn their fish but the thing that stuck out the most was the dude dropping his junk in the sandy salt water. I'll bet the next few casts were interesting for him.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> btw, if im fallin like that or throwing my rod in the sand like that kick me in da azz!


Me too! I ain't been that drunk in a long time.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I think i'd find a spot away from the other drunk guys throwing over my line every cast!.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Awesome vid nothing like a saltwater shower. The big fish at the end of the video must have been more important than the reel hitting the beach.


----------

